# Looking for a weimaraner puppy



## David Shiny (Nov 10, 2011)

I am having a lot of trouble trying to find a breeder for a weimaraner puppy. Must be under 500 dollars and a "blue." Any help is appreciated. We would like to have by Christmas!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

David Shiny said:


> I am having a lot of trouble trying to find a breeder for a weimaraner puppy. Must be under 500 dollars and a "blue." Any help is appreciated. We would like to have by Christmas!


You are in the US I take
A blue weimaraner in the UK although attractive is NOT desirable to anyone with a love for the breed!
As for the US! dunno!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I am assuming you are not in the UK due to your currency.

To begin with price should not factor in the acquisition of a pedigree puppy, if it is your first consideration then most reputable breeders will not consider you.

Most breeders will not breed for puppies around Christmas or allow them to go just before.

Thirdly Weimaraners only come in one colour, that is grey.

It is genetically impossible for any purebred Weimaraner to be blue.

The reason is that blue is dilute black and grey is dilute liver.

No reputable breeder will breed blue Weimaraners as of course it is impossible and they are breeding to maintain and improve the breed.

A blue weimaraner in the UK will be registered as "colour unrecognised by the KC" however some disreputable breeders have advertised them as blue but REGISTERED them as roe grey.

Although you may compete in the UK in all disciplines with a blue Weimaraner you will be unable to succeed in the show ring.

No reputable breeder would breed from a blue or use their stud dog on a blue.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

DT said:


> You are in the US I take
> A blue weimaraner in the UK although attractive is NOT desirable to anyone with a love for the breed!
> As for the US! dunno!


Under the AKC a blue or black coat is a disqualification.

Also a blue Weimaraner cannot have grey nails or nose which is another part of the breed standard.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Cheap puppies can work out expensive


----------



## Ozcat (Sep 1, 2011)

David Shiny said:


> I am having a lot of trouble trying to find a breeder for a weimaraner puppy. Must be under 500 dollars and a "blue." Any help is appreciated. We would like to have by Christmas!


I think this person could be an internet spammer. This post was copied word for word from another dog forum. Their only other post regarding zebra fish was also copied and pasted from a Yahoo Q&A that was 5 years old!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Ozcat said:


> I think this person could be an internet spammer. This post was copied word for word from another dog forum. Their only other post regarding zebra fish was also copied and pasted from a Yahoo Q&A that was 5 years old!


That would explain the link in the sig that I removed when they first posted then


----------

